# Help with final months of cutting!



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi, I started a cut back in April when I weighed 14.6 stone. Reduced calories to 2400 per day and have steadily seen the weight drop. Now weighing 13.7stone. However my ab department is still not looking as good as I had hoped and I fear cutting calories even further will result in looking too thin as im quite tall (6ft.2) I recently bought a digital body analyser to keep track of my BF% and couldn't believe it when I came out as 18% This time last year I was 8% so Im not sure I trust these scales ha! I plan on cutting for another 2 months before starting a bulk but really want to see that BF% come down if it is correct! Am I missing anything regarding supplements? Im not currently taking anything besides whey protein, creatine and omega 3. I have heard a lot about this EC stack... Is it worth a try?

Any advice appreciated


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Don't wan't to sound harsh but that's a really slow cut! I've lost 7lb in 8 weeks on 1850(ish)kcal and retained nearly all muscle.

If your worried about being too thin then I'm not sure what your expecting from your cut?

Electro BF% analysers are a joke, one told me I was 33% bf when I was around 15%.... go by the mirror 

Personally, I think you need to increase your kcal reduction or increase your cardio.

Edit; not trying to be a cnut but the quicker you get your cut done (safely) the quicker you can get to adding some quality lean mass.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

If your "digital body analyser" works from electrical resistance they're notoriously inaccurate.


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

bartonz20let said:


> Don't wan't to sound harsh but that's a really slow cut! I've lost 7lb in 8 weeks on 1850(ish)kcal and retained nearly all muscle.
> 
> If your worried about being too thin then I'm not sure what your expecting from your cut?
> 
> ...


Well that's good to know im not 18% I don't think! And yes I agree it has been a slow cut but that's kinda what I wanted, always been a very tall skinny bloke so after gaining a load of weight off the previous bulk I didn't wanna go crazy and lose it all at once. Im already feeling pretty thin however I have maintained strength in the gym.. So your advice would be ignore the feeling off getting too thin and just reduce calories further keeping protein intake high?


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

Shaftie said:


> If your "digital body analyser" works from electrical resistance they're notoriously inaccurate.


I was kind of aware of this when I bought them. But I thought providing I stayed consistent with my diet and weighed in at the same time on same day on a weekly basis it would give me some sort of indication... Even if im not 18% which I doubt I am. I could still use it to track progress and hopefully see it reading 17% in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes in my experience they are at least consistent, but I'm not even convinced the changes they indicate are down to fat. You could put muscle on and the BF% reading will increase.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Moore606 said:


> Well that's good to know im not 18% I don't think! And yes I agree it has been a slow cut but that's kinda what I wanted, always been a very tall skinny bloke so after gaining a load of weight off the previous bulk I didn't wanna go crazy and lose it all at once. Im already feeling pretty thin however I have maintained strength in the gym.. So your advice would be ignore the feeling off getting too thin and just reduce calories further keeping protein intake high?


Basically, yeh, everyone who suffers from bigorexia feels smaller/thinner on a cut  feel the same myself but I'm just coming to that point where definition is showing more so even thought I'm smaller I'm starting to look leaner and more muscular/vascular.



Moore606 said:


> I was kind of aware of this when I bought them. But I thought providing I stayed consistent with my diet and weighed in at the same time on same day on a weekly basis it would give me some sort of indication... Even if im not 18% which I doubt I am. I could still use it to track progress and hopefully see it reading 17% in a couple of weeks?


Take a reading, drink 2 gal of water and take another reading, realise they are **** and bin it


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

Cutting is so much harder than bulking... :lol:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Moore606 said:


> Cutting is so much harder than bulking... :lol:


Too right, I bulked during my 8 month lay off from training... easy


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bartonz20let said:


> Don't wan't to sound harsh but that's a really slow cut!* I've lost 7lb in 8 weeks on 1850(ish)kcal and retained nearly all muscle.*
> 
> If your worried about being too thin then I'm not sure what your expecting from your cut?
> 
> ...


I lost 10lbs in 5 days and lost no muscle either.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

banzi said:


> I lost 10lbs in 5 days and lost no muscle either.


You lost 2lb of fat a day? Your deficit would need to be 7000kcal a day :whistling:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> I lost 10lbs in 5 days and lost no muscle either.


I smell something poohy, bit like bullshvt!!!


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

Share your secret!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Honestly... You don't wanna know


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

banzi said:


> I lost 10lbs in 5 days and lost no muscle either.


ever the show off who needs to be better


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

bartonz20let said:


> You lost 2lb of fat a day? Your deficit would need to be 7000kcal a day :whistling:


I never mentioned it being only fat, and TBH neither did you. :tongue:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

banzi said:


> I never mentioned it being only fat, and TBH neither did you. :tongue:


What was the point of either of your posts. He was asking for help not a smart ass


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Touché


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> What was the point of either of your posts. He was asking for help not a smart ass


He doesnt really need help, he knows what to do, guy got down to 8%

I cant be bothered advising because he seems to be cutting and bulking all the time.

Cutting before you start a bulk?

Whats the point of that.


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

@banzi. Do you have any current pic of your self on this diet?


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

banzi said:


> He doesnt really need help, he knows what to do, guy got down to 8%
> 
> I cant be bothered advising because he seems to be cutting and bulking all the time.
> 
> ...


Not quite sure what you mean by that... I tend to go with the common trend of bulking over winter... cutting during summer. So once august/September time comes round that's when I usually start to bulk until around April time.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Slow and steady with a cut, drastic drops in weight or calories generally tend to be unsustainable. I personally prefer not to cut for longer that 12-14 weeks as at this point it just feels like it becomes counter productive.

I would suggest you familiarise yourself with 'Reverse Dieting' (if you have the patience to be meticulous with tracking your diet & macro's) and gradually start to taper your calories, specifically carbs, up. You should find you actually drop a little more weight whilst eating more, get your body fired back up and then in 4/5 weeks time can make a small cut to calories to shift a little bit more weight. Bare in mind though dropping large amounts of bodyfat and getting completely peeled in one go isn't very realistic imo.

For example over the last three weeks my rest day carbs are up 30g to 180g and training day up 90g to 340g and my bodyweight is down 1.5KG/3.4lbs, can't complain eating more and weighing less.

I've always used the bulk/cut approach before but now using a reverse dieting approach hope to maintain my body fat composition year round. My strength is returning and whats more I'm almost 10KG lighter, scratching my head as to why I thought carrying 10KG of fat around was beneficial...


----------



## Moore606 (Jan 2, 2014)

BennyC said:


> Slow and steady with a cut, drastic drops in weight or calories generally tend to be unsustainable. I personally prefer not to cut for longer that 12-14 weeks as at this point it just feels like it becomes counter productive.
> 
> I would suggest you familiarise yourself with 'Reverse Dieting' (if you have the patience to be meticulous with tracking your diet & macro's) and gradually start to taper your calories, specifically carbs, up. You should find you actually drop a little more weight whilst eating more, get your body fired back up and then in 4/5 weeks time can make a small cut to calories to shift a little bit more weight. Bare in mind though dropping large amounts of bodyfat and getting completely peeled in one go isn't very realistic imo.
> 
> ...


I shall certainly look into this. Thanks bud


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Moore606 said:


> I shall certainly look into this. Thanks bud







Something to start with, have a look at his other metabolic damage & reverse dieting articles. There's plenty of other information on google about RD too.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kabz r34 said:


> @banzi. Do you have any current pic of your self on this diet?


I dont know what you mean by "on this diet" but I look pretty much the same condition wise year round.

25th June pic


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Lower calsss??? Im getting shredded and still on 3087 cals a day!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Moore606 said:


> Hi, I started a cut back in April when I weighed 14.6 stone. Reduced calories to 2400 per day and have steadily seen the weight drop. Now weighing 13.7stone. However my ab department is still not looking as good as I had hoped and I fear cutting calories even further will result in looking too thin as im quite tall (6ft.2) I recently bought a digital body analyser to keep track of my BF% and couldn't believe it when I came out as 18% This time last year I was 8% so Im not sure I trust these scales ha! I plan on cutting for another 2 months before starting a bulk but really want to see that BF% come down if it is correct! Am I missing anything regarding supplements? Im not currently taking anything besides whey protein, creatine and omega 3. I have heard a lot about this EC stack... Is it worth a try?
> 
> Any advice appreciated


13lb loss seems reasonable over the time frame. Without accurate starting and current body fat measurements its difficult to estimate what % is fat or muscle. As you calories are fairly high then its totally possible you have lost mostly fat and you could have even gained a little muscle but its almost impossible to say. If you want to speed the process up drop you calories by a few hundred and see how things go. You could also maintain the same diet but increase your cardio or a combination of both. As long as you keep your peotein intake high and train hard you shouldn't loose any major amount of muscle.


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

Could you pm me your diet pls. If be very intrested in doing it. By the way you look epic in pic mate


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kabz r34 said:


> Could you pm me your diet pls. If be very intrested in doing it. By the way you look epic in pic mate


I cant PM you , youre new, you need a few more posts.

Just go through my post history, these guys tend to meltdown when I post my diet.


----------



## Gacheru (May 25, 2014)

Psmf is what banzi recommends pretty mich. You can Google it.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

just keep diet very simple

eggs,chicken,fish/tuna,beef spinage broccoli cottage cheese whey+water

with the right mindset and willpower u will get incredible results - fat will melt off trust me.

and forget about "EC" and supplements, your diet/nutrition does the job... EC/Clen etc. might add some extra calories that will be burned through out the day but thats about it.

*u wont find a pill for discipline*.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

banzi said:


> I dont know what you mean by "on this diet" but I look pretty much the same condition wise year round.
> 
> 25th June pic
> 
> View attachment 153760


He does, thats cause he recycles the same picture everytime lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> He does, thats cause he recycles the same picture everytime lol


lol


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

How offten should you eat if you on losing weight is it Every 3 hours?


----------

